# Peptide calculator



## Ironbuilt (Sep 10, 2013)

This is working again if any needs it .

Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 10, 2013)

Double post. Crap


----------



## basskiller (Sep 10, 2013)

it won't work without java

Peptide Calculator - Reconstituting Bodybuilding Peptides


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol.. Thks Bk. .


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 10, 2013)

It was down for a while.  I'm glad its back up now...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Thks Bk. .



haha.  

i havent seen many ppl talkin bout peps. 
i think im gona giv em another go.
had great results with Ghrp2/Hex/Cjc no dac 3-4xs day


----------



## Big-John (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah you don't hear to much lately about them but I do think they are a good add on to a cycle.


----------

